# get a down jacket cleaned in hong kong



## cumberbuzzle (Jan 31, 2010)

anyone know where you can get a puffy down jacket professionally cleaned in hong kong? 

i'm calling north face and the outdoor shops on fa yuen street, but in case they don't provide the service...


----------

